# The Squatter



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What a sweet face! It sounds like he is working his way into your heart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I had a spot open for a small dog. He reminds me so much of Emma sometimes it's almost painful. He attached himself to me pretty quickly. He seemed very offended when we brought Dash home, but he's warming up to him lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How kind of you to take this little guy in.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is adorable. Poor little guy, glad he is no longer painfully thin. Sounds like he may move from squatting to owning the place


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> He is adorable. Poor little guy, glad he is no longer painfully thin. Sounds like he may move from squatting to owning the place


My husband has claimed him now lol. He told me last night I better not give his dog away. He seems pretty comfortable, right?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You and your husband have a kind heart! He is adorable!


----------

